# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Inferno MTK 1.2.4 Added "proinfo" & "seccfg" & Moto E3 & Oppo & Much More!

## mohamed73

*All Modules are FREE for All VolcanoBox Inferno Activated & Inferno Key Activated users* *Volcano Team Happy to Release Inferno MTK V1.2.4 *  * What's new?*    *Added "proinfo" & "seccfg" to backup security Item.**Added "partition info" to read extended info.**Fixed MT6755 connect failed "Matching BOOT file not found"**Fixed read extended info failed with some UBI phone**Fixed MT6735 connect failed "Matching BOOT file not found"**Fixed read pattern lock failed with some UBI phone.**Fixed MT6750 connect failed "Matching BOOT file not found"**Fixed issue while reset password lock with mt6582.**Fixed booting error for many devices such as*  * Moto E3 Power**Lenovo K4 Note**Lenovo K5 Note**Gionee S6 Pro**Oppo F1s**Oppo F1+**Oppo R9**Oppo Neo 5**Panasonic Eluga Tapp**Micromax Q372**Videocon V50JL(V502930)**Lot of other phones as well*    *Some Beta Test Reports:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Download Now :*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* **    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST*  * INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit )* *Request from VolcanoTeam...* *VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.* *WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*      				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## mohamed73

_External google drive links for who problem in downloading from mega.co.nz  For Volcano Box الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  For Inferno Dongle الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   b/r Kamal
Proudly a part of Team GPG_

----------

